# Breaking Point



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Enough was enough â€" as with most corporate mergers I was being spread thinner and thinner. Work and stress were definitely getting the best of me. I missed the Ennis national event, but planned to pick up the fuel altereds in Baytown only to find out that show had been cancelled. Something had to be done so with the first cold front approaching I contacted fellow Nikon shooter Chris Graves (Max Cackle Photography) to warn him I was coming to Denton. He and his wife Tera both race front engine rails in the SHRA circuit so he was happy to have another shooter for the event. The weather was perfect and the shoot was just a ton of fun.
More to come...
*Tera Launching (note eyelashes)*








*Chris Heating up the slicks*
*







*

*MT this one is for you*









*Showtime!!!*
*







*

*Wheels up at Sunset*
*







*


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Great shots as usual. In the first shot, the guy with the orange had looks to be a bit too close to the car considering its moving.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Awesome shots, especially the first one. The intensity in Tera's eyes is fantastic. That pic definitely has that 'something' about it. 

MichaelW- I doubt the orange shirt guy is very close. It is likely that the pics were taken with a big zoom (maybe a 400mm?) and they tend to compress apparent distances in the pictures. Also the depth of field of the picture is relatively shallow but still probably 20' or so and he isn't in focus.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Very nice Rusty, sharp, perfect color and contrast. Great job on portraying the action, love the tires crinkling


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

About time  Wondering where you had gotten off too. Very nice shots. Missed the Vintage races at COTA. Thought it was going to rain so I went to Houston for the UnSuper Chevy Show. It was pathetic. No nitro coupes or jet cars like they advertised. Just local racers then it started raining  Oh well I did get a decent image of Andromeda from my brother's driveway.

Griz


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Love the first one as well showing the tire crinkling.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Griz,

Its my understanding that ticket sales were poor so they scaled back the show. The plan was for me to be the "official" OFAA shooter for the event and I was going to take one 2cooler with me. 

Sorry it was such a bust.


----------

